# horseshoe tattoo!



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I want to get a tattoo of four horse shoes walking down my back, anybody got a good drawing of a horse shoe? All I can really find online of horseshoe tattoos all have like dice and flowers and stuff in them. My tattoo is going to be small, i don't want the shoes to be more than like a nickle big. 

Or maybe I will get another horse head, I can't really decide, but I know I want another horse related one. :lol:


----------

